# ipod shuffle ne marche pas aide svp



## pauflag (21 Mars 2008)

Allo  
Apprait avoir fait une mise a jour itunes mon apod shuffule ne veux plus lire la music la lumiere flache vert et orange.Que faut-il fair pour le fair fonctionner.
Merci de voter aide.


----------



## troopa75 (26 Mars 2008)

desolé l'ami shuffle c pa mon rayon.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Mars 2008)

Dans ton dossier Utilitaires, tu devrais retrouver les assistants pour refaire la mise à jour de ton iPod..


Si non.... le contenue de l'iPod est vidé lors de la mise à jour.... Tu à pensé à le re-remplir ?

Si non, un iPod vide clignote comme tu l'indiques.


----------

